# Virus's Trojans and Worms oh my!



## WebmasterAlex

It seems like I am seeing more and more posts on all the boards about virus problems, worms, trojans etc.  I thought it might be nice to have a single thread where we can share our thoughts on the best ways to keep your computer safe and keep it clean.

It all starts with your network. If you have Cable, DSL or other high speed internet access you should have a firewall. Software firewalls can slow down your computer and cause other issues. Probably the best thing to use is one of the cable/dsl routers put out by D-Link/Linksys/Belkin etc. They are inexpensive and a very good first step. They also allow you to share interent access among several computers.

Anti-Virus Software- EVERYONE should have this on their computer. No exceptions unless you don't access the internet or email.  Norton seems to be the most popular. Mcaffee works but a lot of people think that it slows their computer down. F-prot works and is cheaper than the others if you are on a budget.
Make sure your virus definitions are up to date. Virus software without updated definitions is entirely useless. 

Anti spyware/adware programs- the 2 best ones are Adaware available in a free version from www.lavasoftusa.com and Spybot also free from http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html
The most important thing about these programs is to make sure you update them regularly!! The won't do any good if they are not up to date and both contain updaters that make it easy.  A LOT of computer problems would be avoided if people would run these two programs on their computer once per week.
Be VERY VERY careful about other anti-spyware software, even stuff that you pay for. Some of them put their own spyware on!
These two have been proven clean for years now.
If they fail to clean you up there is another program, hijackthis available at http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/
This is an extremely powerful program and you MUST post your results on their forum for interpretation. Misuse of this program can render your computer unusable so I only reccomend it as a last resort before you reload anyway.

Pop up blocker- There are several out there, I like the free google toolbar.  The DIS/the boards and dreams do NOT use any type of pop up ad.  If you see a pop up on one of our sites it is a sign that your computer is infected.

Freeware- gator/incredimail/the thing to keep your clock synchronized etc etc etc. 
Anytime anyone is offering you "free" software chances are very good they are infecting your computer with spyware! If you read the agreement carefully you are giving them permission to do that. Unless you know that something is harmless DON'T allow any free software on your computer.

What are some signs that your computer is infected? 
Pop up ads where there shouldn't be any
Very slow performance
Your Internet Explorer is "hijacked" and you can't change your home page.
Frequent crashes

It is very important to check/clean your computer at the FIRST sign of a problem. The longer this stuff is allowed to exist the greater the chance that it will do damage. 

Spam- NEVER EVER use the unsubscribe link to unsubscribe from spam. By using it you are telling them that this is a valid email address and you can expect to start getting a lot more spam.


----------



## Tiggeroo

I believe my pc is infected and I am having trouble cleaning it. Norton comes up clean but most other programs stop halfway thru and shut down the pc. The computer works fine but runs slow. At one point adaware detected problems as did spybot but I don't think I have been able to run it all the way thru and get them removed. Once we had a small window open up on the pc showing lots of worm and trojan files moving rapidly. Is there someplace I can go on my pc to show whether I have a virus? I'm not ready to do a reinstall as it's working, just don't think it's working right. Is it possible I removed the virus but it left some damage behind and that's where the problem is? 
From what I understand a worm virus alters your anti-virus programs. It can make it show no virus, or make it shut down and not finish the process.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

One good thing to try is to reboot in "safe mode". Tap the F8 key when starting your computer. Run your antivirus and anti-spyware programs in safe mode and they will often remove stuff they normally can't.


----------



## Tiggeroo

alright I just ran symantec's w32blaster remover. It came up with a message that W32 Blaster worm has been detected on my pc. The only option it then gives me is to click ok. I do this, did it just remove the virus? It gave me no message saying this has now been removed. I'm trying to figure out if I"m getting this off my pc.


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://www.microsoft.com/security/incident/blast.mspx


----------



## Candace

I just installed the free version of Adaware from Lavasoftusa, but I have no help for the continuing pop-up warning of the Trojan virus on my startpage.  I have AVG for Windows installed, but when I run it, the warning even pops up during that!  It pops up every time I change pages.  I am illiterate about these things and would appreciate any advice.  Thanks.


----------



## JimC

We use a cable internet connection, one desktop and one wireless laptop both connected into a cable router.  We use Norton Internet Security for virus and firewall protection.  Also Pest Patrol for spyware.  Both are recommended by Dell, our computer manufacturer.  We are pleased with the performance of both products.  Dell just launched a major computer security initiative.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Candace.. try Spybot, there is a link above.. both programs are complimentary and one will often remove what the other will not.

Tigeroo- run a full system scan 

If you have a known virus or worm such as blaster, a good place to go is the Symantec Security Center. They have removal tools for a LOT of what might be on your computer as well as really good detailed instructions. Here is a link
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/vinfodb.html


----------



## Lewisc

You can get a free anti-virus program (and one year of free updates) through an offer by Microsoft and Computer Associates
http://www.my-etrust.com/microsoft/

Microsoft also has a section on protecting your computer

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/protect/default.aspx


----------



## ChrisFL

Best reccomendation...STOP using Internet Explorer, it has been shown to have too many weaknesses to attack from these things.

The best browser to use is Mozilla Firefox, it blocks all pop-up ads, and doesn't get affected by a lot of the worms and viruses found put on websites these days.

Go to http://www.mozilla.com for more info


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Wow Lewis that is a GREAT offer!
Computer associates makes some great stuff.
And there is a movement away from Internet Explorer, it is worth considering.
Another good alternative browser is Opera


----------



## nanajoyx2

I am also very computer illiterate but I know  my laptop is infected with something.  I have Yahoo pop-up blocker but it does not block all the ads I get from Save and When U as well as others.  My question is if I download Lavasoftusa or safer-networking will I have to reinstall everything onto my computer.  At this time my laptop seems to be working fine but the ads are very annoying.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

You should not have to reinstall everything BUT remember anytime you start screwing around with stuff ... always have a backup! things can go wrong


----------



## manning

> The best browser to use is Mozilla Firefox



However I believe you will need IE to download security patches from the microsoft site.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Sadly, a lot of this is probably too complicated for the AVERGE pc user, which is why many don't bother.
None of the programs are perfect, but my use of Norton Anti-Virus, Ad-Aware, Zone Alarm Firewall, and regular "Critical" Windows updates seems to work most of the time.
I tried Pest Patrol once--it actually allowed me to remove a critical file (registry?) that completely prevented further contact via Internet. I had to get the entire hard drive wiped clean by a professional company. Would also note that if you install some spyware after a long time without having any, you may find hundreds of infections that need to be quarrentined or removed. A daunting job, especially when you haven't a clue which files, etc are involved.
Would be nice if these anti-spyware programs would just identify the contamination and simply remove it--leaving the infected files once again free and clear. But it's not that simple, unfortunately. 
I am always skeptical of any program that asks ME what to do...


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I have seen problems with "pest patrol" that is why they aren't on the reccomended list.  Mostly the 2 I mentioned will just remove the spyware but you make a good point. They time to start using this stuff is before you need it.
I hear a lot of complaints about Zone Alarm. It works but people tell me it is hard to use and confusing.


----------



## vettechick99

thanks for this thread.

i set up a wireless network in my house, but my laptop still gets these tracking programs. i just ran my ad-aware and it found 4 files, so i had them deleted. but i know they will come back. what else can be done to make sure they don't make it on here in the first place?

also, could i have turned off my firewall somehow?

thanks!


----------



## currycook

Thanks, this will be a good and helpful thread


----------



## manning

> I hear a lot of complaints about Zone Alarm. It works but people tell me it is hard to use and confusing.



I have been using Zone Alarm free version for quite awhile and haven't had any problems. 

At present I have downloaded a free 15 day version of their Zone Alarm Suite and it is working ok. It includes Anti-Virus with auto definition updates and scan, E-mail protection, cleans tracking cookies etc.


----------



## Snowgod

Version 9.0 of Norton Anti-Virus from Symamtec is now available. It now includes the ability to deal with much of the spyware and most of the related trojans. Reminder that most spyware programs are loaded before Windows starts so they cannot be easily removed. Start in safe mode and run Adaware to be more effective in removing threats.
Registry editing is something that works best but you must know what you are doing.


----------



## Uncleromulus

I did notice a "pop-up" from Norton recently that did mention they deleted a Trojan Byte Butterfly (or something like that). When I ran AD Aware, it found nothing, as Norton had already taken care of it.
Could you go thru more time on how to open things in that safe mode?? How do you get back to the "real" mode?? That's what bothers me--in a safe mode and unable to get out again!!!
AS an aside, I also have that Google Pop-up blocker. Dosen't get them all, but most. Since I put it on the computer, it's blocked 5,021 Pop-ups.
Sort of shows the extent of the general problem---


----------



## Snowgod

Either restart or turn on your computer and hold the f8 key. Wen the safe mode menu appears, select: start in safe mode. This starts windows but does not load programs and dlls other than the basic windows shell. You can then run Adaware. Make shure that you have installed Adaware and checked for the most recent updates before restarting in safe mode. 

If this doesn't solve your problem then you will need to find a computer tech who will help you. Deleting files manually requires a knowledge of DOS and the ability to edit the registry.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Thanks.
Just ran AD Aware in that safe mode--it picked up 8 "Data Miners".


----------



## Buzz2001

You've heard the advice. Don't reply to spam. If you do, you'll get even more because you've just told the spammer that your e-mail address is legit.

"No one has done a complete test of this because it's difficult, if not impossible, to prove beyond a doubt," says Ari Schwartz, associate director for the Center for Democracy & Technology. With spam accounting for as much as 83 percent of all Internet-delivered messages in the United States, he says, "if you do opt out and get more spam, how will you know you wouldn't have received it anyway?"

Sometimes opting out does work. Last year CDT researched spam sources by creating e-mail accounts, seeding them through various venues, noting the amount of spam that each account received, and opting out. Many companies complied with the opt-out requests within two weeks.

"Knowing who to opt out from is key," says Schwartz. "Opting out of legitimate companies drops you off their lists, but when you do that with 'real' spammers, the results are unclear."

Regardless of whether you opt out, spammers have various tools to grab addresses. You can't completely protect your inbox, but you can take defensive measures, such as keeping your e-mail address off public sites, says Schwartz.

If you're still looking for a good spam filter, try Cloudmark's SpamNet, or another program recommended in "Spam-Proof Your In-Box."


----------



## Dznypal

Im not good at all with computers but our computer acts up once in  a while.

What happens is I use AOL to do my emails and then IE for 2 or 3 other sites and keep going back and forth so I get them all done.

Usually when I go on IE its an AOL page but then in about 3 or 4 weeks it goes into MSN and then after that for a few weeks then sometimes I get pop-ups that takes up the whole page and theres no address line to even get to another site.  The pretty soon we have about 6 extra icons on the desktop (I think thats  whats its called)  and theres nothing else we can do but a full recovery and then reinstall AOL and Ad-aware

Lately when we run ad-aware theres about 25 under registry values indentilfy what does that mean?

also any other advice would susre be helpful

I hope I explained everything right

thanks for any advice


----------



## campingcorgi

Advice needed here, too:

We have three online computers at home through a wireless network.  For an unknown reason the computer upstairs won't access any Homestead-created websites or log into Hotmail.   We've been told it's a Spyware problem.  We've tried to clean it up with Spybot, Spy Doctor & Ad Aware 6.0.   We've also run all three in Safe Mode.   This got rid of numerous problems but not the one causing the web browser to malfunction.  Does anybody have any suggestions?   Thanks.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

campingcorgi- that is a REALLY well known problem...unfortunately  I have never seen a really good single answer.
Do a google search on:
hotmail msn can't access
and you will see a lot of different ideas


Dznypal- might want to let adaware remove those entries


----------



## mtblujeans

> _Originally posted by WebmasterAlex _
> *One good thing to try is to reboot in "safe mode". Tap the F8 key when starting your computer. Run your antivirus and anti-spyware programs in safe mode and they will often remove stuff they normally can't. *


  Will F8 work for Windows 98 too (safe mode) ~ or just XP?  Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterAlex

98 too!


----------



## mtblujeans

Thanks so much for your help, SUPER WEBMASTER ALEX!


----------



## Uncleromulus

If you want to see how extensive and how complicated this whole Worm-Virus thing is, log on to the Lavasoft forums (they're the company that sells AD-AWare).
Unbelieveable  the things that can happen to a computer due to these sorts of things.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

It's only getting worse and worse Uncleromulus. I know my company is spending a significantly larger portion of our time cleaning up this stuff.


----------



## RedxPanda

I used to have a serious issue with IE hijacking... toolbars and etc.
i havn't had one in a long time. 

my formula:
1. Go to Tools -> internet options -> privacy
i keep the slidebar on medium-high. some times sites like ebay and others that use cookies have a problem loading. since IE will block them at this privacy lvl, this is easily remedied by going in to the edit window (in the same privacy tab) and adding such problem sites to the always allow list.

2. Run and update ad-aware at least once a week. just to make sure nothing has slipped pass.

3. a pop up stopper program. they don't always work, but it can't hurt to stop some harmful pop-ups

ever since i've done this, i have only gotten the occasional adware,  and its usually because i'm trying to d/l a no-cd patch for a game i've bought. (aka i shouldn't be at a site like that anyway, full of lots of internet vermin)


----------



## totalia

We should start a petition to make this stuff illegal. The popups and spyware I mean. Most of them don't even bother to ask if they can load anything on your computer anymore and there is no way to just simply shut them down without them even starting. Some even have ways around the ad blockers (which seem to only shut them down after they have actually loaded).


----------



## heathrow42

vote with your wallet..  Don't use IE and better yet don't use windows.   

  Making browser hijacking, popups and spyware illegal isn't going to change anything.  Congress can only legislate for the US.. and even then it won't stop spammers and hackers in the US.   Look at the look at the CAN-Spam act.   Heck .. look at other non computer/net laws.. there are laws against speeding and stealing, does that mean that people don't speed or steal?  Nope!

  Putting in a little effort and taking some responsibility for helping yourself will go a long way.   Don't use software that is suceptible, especially when the company has a long history of not making and effort to make secure products.  There are plenty of other web browsers out there.  There are plenty of other operating systems.  Many of which have now become easy enough for the average home user.  And if you aren't comfortable with linux/unix try a Mac!

 As we say at work, "Security is a Lifestyle."

Heather
(and yes, I do net security for a living!)


----------



## heathrow42

One other thing Alex didn't mention --- Keep your computer up to date on patches.  Microsoft just released a new patch this week.  It will be painfully slow if you have dialup -- but it is really worth it if your computer is no longer vulnerable!

 --heather


----------



## DrCavin

> _Originally posted by heathrow42 _
> *vote with your wallet..  Don't use IE and better yet don't use windows.
> 
> Making browser hijacking, popups and spyware illegal isn't going to change anything.  Congress can only legislate for the US.. and even then it won't stop spammers and hackers in the US.   Look at the look at the CAN-Spam act.   Heck .. look at other non computer/net laws.. there are laws against speeding and stealing, does that mean that people don't speed or steal?  Nope!
> 
> Putting in a little effort and taking some responsibility for helping yourself will go a long way.   Don't use software that is suceptible, especially when the company has a long history of not making and effort to make secure products.  There are plenty of other web browsers out there.  There are plenty of other operating systems.  Many of which have now become easy enough for the average home user.  And if you aren't comfortable with linux/unix try a Mac!
> 
> As we say at work, "Security is a Lifestyle."
> 
> Heather
> (and yes, I do net security for a living!) *



Yahoo another Linux user!!!!


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Would it make you feel even better to know these boards run on Red Hat?


----------



## heathrow42

> _Originally posted by WebmasterAlex _
> *Would it make you feel even better to know these boards run on Red Hat? *



 ..a little, but not much.  Redhat is getting as bad as M$ these days.   Neither are secure out of the box.   And actually I am little surprised..  I was really thinking Solaris or such.. 

  If I may, what is the backend database?  With 70k+ users and 6 million+ posts It's gotta be robust.  (Oracle? DB2?) 

 ..and if I had my druthers I wouldn't run linux either..  DH does, but it's what he knows.. he has his boxes, I have mine    FreeBSD or Solaris for me - and always have a knoppix cd in case of emergency. 

--heather


----------



## WebmasterAlex

just good old Mysql


----------



## the4nitz's

Does anyone know what this error means?  The file or directory C:\$MFT is corrupt & unreadable.  Please run chkdsk utility.  I run the utility but I still get the error message.  I cannot download anything from the internet.  I cannot open any window programs.  Do I need to re-install windows?  Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Pin Wizard

Thanks, Alex!!!!  I just got my CPU back from CompUSA this morning.  They said they removed a few viruses  and it started and ran without a problem.  Coincidentally, I started having problems when we had power surges with rain outside...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...no thunder or lightning!  So I'm a happy camper now to be off the lap top and back on the desk!!     Woooooooo hoooooooooo!


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Here is the answer from "experts exchange" a pretty good techie web site

The $mft directory is a temporary directory where MS stores the files, before the installation is complete. This tells me, you are trying to finish the installation, but it can't read the directory.  Did you reinstall because of a problem?  Perhaps your disk or computer was dying in some way, which caused you to reinstall, and now, even the install files cannot be read.  Another possibility is that the CD is bad and you copied corrupt files, but that would have shown up in the first phase, not this one.  SO my guess is there is something wrong with your computer or hard drive.


----------



## heathrow42

> _Originally posted by Pin Wizard _
> *... Coincidentally, I started having problems when we had power surges with rain outside...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...no thunder or lightning!  *



Sandy,

   You might want to consider investing in a UPS - Uninteruptable Power Supply.  It is basically a big battery - you can plug your computer equipment in to.  It will protect against power surges, and if the power goes out, your computer can stay on for a bit.  If the power goes out for a long while, the UPS can shutdown your computer for you (safely, so you don't get harddrive errors - Most UPS's come with a cd containing the software for this)  They also have a place to plug in your phone line.. so if you use dialup your modem will be protected as well. 

  They run about $79-99 .. but if you watch the sales you can find them for $50-$70  APS is a good brand.  You can find them at compusa, costco, or an electronics store like bestbuy.  I wouldn't reccommend ordering one online.. they are quite heavy and would be expensive to ship.   Even though they aren't exactly cheap..  they are definately worth it to protect your computer- a new hard drive would cost alot more.    

  We even have one for a tv and tivo!  (afterall a tivo is a hard drive)

    --Heather


----------



## Uncleromulus

Again--my earlier point that a lot of this is Greek to the average PC user.
I guess that's why we're so often the victims of this stuff 

I wouldn't have a clue as to what a Mozilla is, how to install it, or even where to find IE so I could remove it TO install Mozilla. And after I did it, whether or not my computer would even work again!! 
And aren't some of these file names something else?? The average Joe wouldn't have a clue as to what they are or what they do. That's what happened with Pest Patrol-it was a critical file, I had no clue as to what it was or what it did, and Pest Patrol gladly let me delete it.  End of Internet connection!!

MY hunch is that the overwhelming # of users on this site most likely have Windows and IE (me included).
MY defenses:
1. Have Windows advise me of all CRITICAL updates and install them as soon as available.
2. Set NORTON Anti-Virius on automatic update.
3. Have Zone Alarm advise me when they have updates and install asap.
4. Update AD-Aware weekly.
5. Watch Google Pop-up blocker do it's thing.
All of which was possible for me to set up even given my very basic knowledge of these things.


----------



## heathrow42

Go to google.. put in Mozilla.. click and download.  Click on the installer, have a fabulous lunch (it takes some time, even over dsl/cable), come back to a great web browser!   or I believe you can still order the CD-- it used to be about $5, money above the cost of the cd and shipping goes to support the mozilla foundation.  You don't have to uninstall IE - in fact I'm not even sure you can, and you wouldn't want to because you still need it to get to the windows update page for patches.

  .. sorry not trying to be snide, but it just gets exasperating sometimes..  I know it's not intuitive for everyone, and not everybody grew up with computers.   I am sure it is exasperating and difficult when you get infected/hijacked.   But the large majority of people who have posted to this thread, have already taken some of the right steps, they have been able to find things like adaware, good antivirus programs, pop up blockers and even firewalls.  You are a step ahead by simply knowing the problem is out there.  So googling Mozilla shouldn't be a stretch.   Installing mozilla is as easy as installing any of the software you've mentioned.. it's mostly just the waiting becuase it is huge. 

  If you go to the Mozilla.org in the upper right corner, click on products.  You will see 5 choices..  for most users you will want to choose from:

 Mozilla - all in one browser, mail, and web development
 Firefox - just the browser - no email 
 Thunderbird - browser + email

 If you are using something like MSOutlook or you read your mail in IE - choose Thunderbird.  If you read your mail from a webpage (usually called webmail) choose Firefox (you won't need the extra mail part)   And if you use outlook- stop!  There are several hundred viruses and exploits for it - many of which only require that you run it, you never have to click on anything.   

  Mozilla is the open source (free, community created) root of Netscape.   It is very easy to use and has a lot of wonderful features.   Once you get it find the options menu (under tools?) and check out the different features-- it even has it's own pop up blocker, built in.  

  .. and I hope no one takes this the wrong way... but ignorance isn't an excuse, it's a crutch; and it wouldn't fly at work, at school or in a court room.   If you can get online and find forums like the dis, pay your bills, shop on ebay, you can find the info and make your computer secure.  Ask questions, ask for help (as many of you are) tell your friends and family.  It's not something you do just once and can forget about.. it's on going and requires vigilence. 

<ok, stepping off my soap box>

  If anyone ever needs help, feel free to pm me or instant message me (aim - heathrow55)  I used to do user tech support and can be pretty good breaking things down (and I'm not always such a meanie..   )

Heather


----------



## the4nitz's

Thank you Webmaster Alex for your help.  I had installed a sample Autocad program the end of June & after that is when I started having problems.  I have found out that I will need to start over from the beginning with my computer.  Re-install all my programs.


----------



## Uncleromulus

heathrow42:
Well-I am doing my best to learn as I go. But downloading even the most simple things can be a problem. To wit:
I used to have AOL Dial- Up. Everytime they had an "upgrade" (like from AOL 5.0 to AOL 6.0) I'd upgrade. After about 4 such upgrades I was unable to access the Internet. Went to AOL help, talked it over with my computer support group where I worked, etc--no one had a clue.
Then got my brother over--he pounded the keyboard for a few minutes and then announced the problem. Every time I had upgraded, AOL had not simply added the new upgrades (and over-written the "same" parts of AOL) Instead, it downloaded a brand-new web browser each time and did not remove the old one!! No instructions to me about removing old AOL first--or even removing the old version after the new one got installed. So when I accessed the Internet, I had FOUR web browsers going all at once!! When I did the 5th upgrade, the Internet access crashed.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

There is a reason most techy people refer to AOL as AOHELL


----------



## Tiggeroo

I have run every program and nothing detects any worms. I'm going to go on the assumption that I no longer have one. The pc mostly runs fine but it's a bit sluggish. Certain sites take forever. The worst one is ebay. Could the worm virus or the trojans have alterred something causing my pc to not be right. Any way to check this? Or is it possible I'm still missing something. If, 2 weeks later I hadn't removed a worm virus wouldn't my pc be having serious problems by now?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tig, when was the last time you defragged your drive??


----------



## Tiggeroo

When this problem first started a couple weeks ago I defragged, ran scan disk, etc. Maybe I should re-run all the maintenance now that I've gotten rid of the problems.


----------



## Jenn Lynn

I have a question. 

I have been running AdAware, but after reading this thread I decided to download Spybot also.

I can run the program fine. It scaned fine and found 102 things that are critical  . This is after I ran Ad Aware. When I go to "fix the problem" it gets about 3/4 the way done and then freezes up. My computer tells me Spybot is not responding. I have tried it several times, but it doesn't work.

Can anyone help me figure it out? Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jenn, is it Spybot S & D

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html


----------



## Jenn Lynn

Yes, Dan, it is. I got the link from Alex's OP.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I don't know what to say, Jenn.  Possibly uninstall it, reboot, reinstall and see it that helps any.  I do use it, but since buying the Plus version of Ad-aware at lavasoft, Spybot finds none.  Just ran it today, Ad-aware Plus must be getting 100% of them.  Try to uninstall and redo it.


----------



## boroth25

Ok, I am sooo glad I found this thread, but I have to tell you, I am soo nervous to try some of the suggestions. I have been having many problems with my pc, freezing, way to many pop ups, errors, programs gone and then back after I restart. I went into WM Alex's site for spy and ad downloads. First of all, pick the mirror site from which to download? Never heard that before...went to their FAQ's....saw many problems people had after they downloaded. Yipes, I know I have a lot of crud that I need to get rid of, but should I take it in to have it done? Or can someone give it to me in A,B,C fashion and I will just do it. Thanks for your help!
Bo


----------



## Dan Murphy

What are you stuck on, Bo??


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Bo,

A "mirror" is just a site to download from.  There are often several "mirrors" to choose from, sometimes from other countries as well as US.  Just click on one that is closest to your area.  Spybot has several "mirrors" to choose from to update your definitions.  Same thing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ColinA

I find this annoying, after downloading and registering Mozilla Firefox, I am now recieving Spam emails, Mozilla is listed in the properties of some of the emails,  how do I stop these, not all the emails have an unsubscribe section, and I am not sure that I should use the unsubscribe section, as this only confirms the use of the email address.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Colin...NEVER use an unsubscribe, you are correct they will only increase spam
Boroth-there are pretty much step by step instructions on the site, if you uncomfortable with those you might want to consider getting some help
Jenn lynn, try running it in safe mode


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I very recently downloaded Lavasoft's Ad-Aware and wanted to ask current users:  When new objects are located, do you just keep them quarantined or delete them completely?  And, what would be your reasons for doing one vs. the other?  Please have patience with me -- I'm just about as computer illiterate as they come!

Thanks


----------



## Uncleromulus

I had the exact same question when I installed AD-Aware. From their forum, I got the answer-- to first quarrentine. IF that particular file/registry won't harm your computer by being quarrentined (which means it's not "runnng") it can be deleted. They recommend delting quarrentined files etc after about a week of quarrentine. IF putting a file etc in quarrentine causes problems, that file (albeit infected) can be restored. Sounds pretty simple, but just go to the Lavasoft web/forum and see all the kinds of problems folks have with it!!!

THis all sort of seems to me to appear like killing the patient to cure the disease. I always thought that theseSpyware progams just "killed" the infections. But it appears that they must often kill the entire file as well.
That's what happened to me with Pest Patrol. I did not quarrentine and deleted an infected file (not justthe infection) which goverened control of Internet access. And Pest Patrol was more than happy to let me do that---. And once deleted no way to get it back.


----------



## Christine

I just got a new computer with XP.  I just ditched my AOL dial up in favor of Comcast Cable.  Having one HECK of a time.  Pop-ups galore.  Computer came with Norton Anti-Virus.  I went out and bought the Norton Internet Security.  When I install it, I cannot access the internet anymore.  So, I unistalled it and now I can get on the internet.  But I now have no more virus protection.  I'm about ready to cry.  Have tried various stuff like Zonelabs but the *warnings* were continous.  Just tried Ad-aware but my computer shuts down in the middle of scan.  Saw the tip for safe mode and will try that.

What can I do about my virus protection. The limited Norton that came with my computer worked however it was removed when I removed the Norton Internet Security Package.  Don't want to put Norton back on until I know I can get it to work with my internet.  

Also, now when I log into my user profile and load my personal settings I get this message:  WJView Error.  Error:  Could not create Main:  ....

I really need some help.  About ready to call in a professional.  My friend has Cox Cable and has no problems.  All he has is a basic Norton Virus Program and no firewall.


----------



## DennisP

I feel your pain.  About 6 months ago, I upgraded the operating system on my desktop and laptop computers to Windows XP.  The moment I went on-line using AOL dial-up, I started to get these pop-ups almost constantly on both computers.  I finally went into the Windows XP advanced system settings and turned something off.  The pop-ups stopped immediately.

Before I wrote this reply, I was trying to remember which setting I turned off and unfortunately, I could not remember.  But I do know it was an operating system change and had nothing to do with anti-virus software or even the internet software (AOL, Comcast, etc.)

I think I remember now.  In Internet Explorer, I turned off some ActiveX controls to stop the pop-ups.  To get to these controls, right click on the IE icon on your desktop, choose "properties", click on the "security" tab and then click on "custom level".  The first 5 items are your ActiveX controls.  Mine are set for prompt, disable, disable, enabled, enabled.

I believe the latest version of Internet Explorer has a built-in pop-up blocker.  According to the instructions from Microsoft, the pop-up blocker can be turned on by
1. start Internet Explorer
2. On the Tools menu, point to Pop-up Blocker and then click Turn On Pop-up Blocker.


----------



## jann1033

hoping someone can help me with this....i had a trojan...backdoor.xebiz, think i got it removed via symantec's instructions (which i can barely figure out..).at least it's not in the virus/spy ware scans now. however when i try to start in safe mode the dell support page comes up and the mouse won't work so i have to close down. also when i connect normally,  pages or boxes open, instead of going away when i click the x, they hang around for a while or cause everything to freeze up or leave a whited out blank space on my view . we have horrendously slow dial up ( due to the area we live in) so do not know if that could have something to do with the even slow for us page closeing but wonder if something is messed up due to the trojan, just  our generally lousy internt service or what. i can not get my mail at all via outlook express( if just freezes and disconnects me) but can through my webmodus isp home page. Dell has been no help my isp has been no help and even though the phone company says there is no static on the line that would cause it to throw me off( yeah there is , ican hear it) they are no help either. i don't know if this is all one problem or acombo of many but any ideas of what to do would be appreciated ( unfortuantely my computer savey bil is out of town)


----------



## Dan Murphy

Christine, review and do this page to eliminate Messenger from XP.  http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=302089  Then try your other programs and see how they do.  Let's hear back from you.



Jan, what exactly is your problem, I got lost?  Are you saying the Net is slow?  If you are only on the DIS, it is excruciatingly slow at times, something has been wrong with it for a few months I think.  Seems like it hit a brick wall one night and not the same since.  Are other sites slow too?


----------



## Christine

Dan,
Thank you for the response.  Can you tell me why Windows Messenger is a bad thing?  Is there a reason one would want to delete it?  I haven't done this yet as I managed to spend about 4 hours on my computer last night and got everything working.

I installed Ad-Aware and Spybot.  Ran them in Safe Mode and seemed to really get a lot cleaned up.  I reinstalled Norton and figured out what the problem was (why I could not access the internet).  It seems that every time a file or application was trying to access the internet, Norton was giving me a warning.  I was following Norton's *recommendations* of not allowing this particular thing to access.  Whenever I agreed with Norton, I could not function on the internet.  When I started allowing some traffic it works.  So, so far I'm humming along nicely.  No pop-ups, very little adware, etc.  This is a GREAT thread.

So, Dan, can you give me the low-down on Windows Messenger.  It seems I've vaguely heard someting about it.  Something that I should turn off?  Also, my DD is running AOL Instant Messenger.
Thanks.


----------



## Dan Murphy

It is not AOL or MSN, it is a network thing that Microssoft put in for corporate networking and it backfired with spammers using it.........

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/29/microsoft_shoots_the_windows_messenger/

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS03-043.mspx

http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/575892

Good to hear you are making progress.  A little time, a few bucks, diligent updating and you can have mostly trouble free computing.


----------



## jann1033

sorry, everything is slow but that is a problem i have been having forever and no one says they can figure out or fix( the isp-dell-phone co shuffle... with a 56 dial up modem i get on a good day at 3 am   maybe 26-28, & can't get dsl cause we live a1/2 mile ..basically our driveway... to far away)

however now it is not only slow, it is throwing me off when i connect via the isp home page and i can not open outlook explorer  at all without it throwing me off then freezing. after about 6 times of trying i usually can stay  connected and get my email via the isp homepage. once connected, when i change or close a page it either disconnects me or freezes and we start the whole lovely try to connect process all over or the page closes a min or 2 after i hit the "X" or closes but leaves a white/blank  space where it was. i installed spy bot, had adaware & norton pro anti virus 2004 already and it has found a few things but i don't know if the trojan i had could have permanently damaged something or not...also  under internet options/connections/lan settings it keeps "magically" rechecking the proxy server box which is not supposed to be checked and i was told could have something to do with me not being able to stay connected. however right now it is checked and i am connected so we'll see if i get tossed off when i submit this since i just unchecked it again( maybe 10 time tonight)


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I think part of the issue is a mix up in names.
Windows Messenger is  what causes the little green guy in the tray by the clock that let's you talk to other people. Messenger service is something built in that is used by network administrators to "pop up" messages on workstation computers. They are NOT the same thing and not even really related..


----------



## tink2dw

Ok for all who's computers hang and freeze,and your ad-aware hangs and your anti-virus hang...

Most worms,trojans,and bugs want to restart everytime you restart your Computer. The fix is to turn off the SYSTEM RESTORE.
This releases the worms,trojans,and bugs to be healed.
So,
1. click Start
2. click Control Panal
3. click System
4. click Performance
5. click File System...
6. click Troubleshooting
7. click Disable System Restore

Then 
1. Download FREE AVG it is an anti-virus that HEALS files and it updates weekly to keep up with the nasty viruses
http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/

2. Run AVG.

3. Suspect a file? Right click on it then click SCAN with AVG

I have just downloaded SpywareBlaster- which according to www.Geeks to Go.com- stops spyware, tracking, and automatic downloads of search sites and other junk. And stops some that is already on the computer from working. IT DOES NOT SEARCH AND CLEAN.

I'll be happy if it stops the weird seach siteslike Info Search from trying to become my Only search site. I perfer Goggle!!

HAPPY COMPUTING


----------



## eeyoreforever

I posted this on the CB, but thought I would try over here also.

My computer has gone wacky this morning. I will list several things that I've seen, and please know that I am not real computer literate:

1. My icons on my desktop had weird symbols under them. I tried to go to control panel to see if I could do anything, but it is not loading. I get some junk saying saying "thisdirname" and "thisdirpath" and a link for "windows update" and "technical support"

2. I ran Spybot and deleted a few things it found, but it was all cookies.

3. I tried to open my Norton Antivirus, but it is giving me a message that Internet Explorer needs to be 4.01 or higher. I have always had 6.0 installed.

4. I can't open Outlook Express-I'm getting a message that says "Windows Script Host - Loading your settings failed (The configuration registry database is corrupt)"

I ran Ad Aware, but all it found was tracking cookies. Deleted those.

I can't get Panda to run. When I click on the link, nothing happens.

I tried downloading Spysweeper and got this message "Error creating registry key. HKey_current_user\software\webroot.
RegCreateKeyEx failed; code 1009. The configuration registry database is corrupt."

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Tink2dw:
Once you turn off sysyem restore, do you have to restart the computer before you run any "fix" programs??


----------



## heathrow42

XP users with Popups can also try this:

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/alerts/popalrt.htm

 This should stop the popups that can come without having your web browser open (but while you are connected to the net).   The ones that come from your browser (generally IE) can be stopped by using a browser that allows you to shut off popups (Mozilla, Opera)  I believe WinXP service pack 2 (not sure it's quite out yet) will have a bit that will update IE to let you turn off popups.  WinXP service pack2 is a series of free patches you can download from MS.  

Heather


----------



## tink2dw

Uncleromulus, I don't think it asks you to restart, BUT I would as that will start the computer with the new settings aready in place,Leaving no open room for anything to slip in!


----------



## jann1033

once you have installed the Avg do you enable the system restoreagain?  evidently it did get rid of something as my pages are opening better.. so thanks for that advice

as for Norton antivirus it rarely finds anything , messes up my system everytime i install it and is a general pain in the neck imo. I foolishly just got the  Pro. 2004 version thinking maybe it was the preinstalled  version that was the problem and this is even worse plus everytime i do a system restore i have to reinstall the whole thing over...what a pain!


----------



## kaylajr

I hope someone here has an idea on what can fix my computer

i have run adaware spybot and norton all in Safe mode and they found some stuff 
Norton says it found 2 virus but can't fix or delete 
how do i find them and get rid of them 

also my homepage keeps resetting itself to about.blank 
and when i try to open my hotmail email it won't it keeps opening this about.blank site

any ideas????

thanks


----------



## Dcat2u

TEST


----------



## tink2dw

jann1033 - I have tryed to turn on Restore System and it works for a while and then another virus lodges into Restore System again. So, I just keep it turned off.





> also my homepage keeps resetting itself to about.blank


 
kaylajr - go to start, click control panel, click Internet Options, check the Home Page box and see if it shows your home page address?? while there click Security and clink Restricted sites,click Sites,then add "about.blank. and click ADD.

If that doesn't help click start and click search and seach for "about.blank site" when you find it Delete the File.


----------



## jann1033

can any one tell me what i need to do to keep from getting so many viruses ect? for years I never got any now i have had many virus and a trojan in the space of a month...I have norton pro, avg, spybot &adaware all installed and keep them updated. my isp has a spam virus filter also.  I don't open email unless i know who it is but just delete it. so just how am i getting all these stupid viruses?

thanks tink2dw btw


----------



## Uncleromulus

Well-join the club!! 
It happens to me too, in spite of everything. One reason (for me anyway) is that I have AD AWare, but not ADaware Pro. So it does not block any Trojans, etc. All it will do is remove them once I run a scan.
Unfortunately none of these programs are perfect and the only thing to do is regularly update and HOPE no critical files, etc become infected.


----------



## Empire Day

kaylajr 
 Most likely you have a browser helper instaled, most change your home page to about.blank. supersearch or some other crazy search page and will not let you go any where but that site. If you do search for the file "DO NOT JUST DELET IT" it more than likly will remove a registry key that you need for IE, use a spy bot remover ( I use spybot Search and Destroy) I had these "browser helpers" for a while and found I was getting them from downloading silly stuff like FREE Smileys for your email hotbar things any ad on that is free and in an add at any site.
I hope that this helps


----------



## DiaDeGuadalupe

kaylajr, I don't know if you've already fixed your about:blank problem, but if you haven't,  do a google or yahoo search for "Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products & Web Sites". You should find a link to a page from spyware warrior.com. I had a nasty takeover from the about:blank monster, and it took about 3 hours to fix it. I have Spybot, ad-aware, spyware blaster, the whole enchilada. lol



Anyway, even after getting fixed, I still try to run the anti spyware/adware software at least 2 to 3 times a week, plus I clean out my cache every night to rid my computer of any lurking nasties. 

The battle with viruses, etc. will be an ongoing one from the looks of things. Better safe than sorry, huh?


----------



## kaylajr

i tried restiricting it and no luck
i have also run spybot and adaware again in safe mode no luck so i will try DIADEGUADALUPE 's idea 

thank you all for trying to help me


----------



## DiaDeGuadalupe

Good luck! 

I forgot to say last night that once you get to the spyware warrior page, click on "If Your PC is Infested w/ Spyware... "
It'll automatically scroll you down to where you need to be to start the help process. When you get to the part about the spyware removal forum, try computer cops. That's who I went through to get rid of my problem. Just have some patience once you get there, there are tons of people who are in the same boat, so it may take the better part of a day for the helpers to get to you.

Lastly, follow their instructions to the LETTER. It's done in steps and the results of each step helps them to tell you what to do next (there are many different types of nasties and they attack differently in some cases)

Again, good luck, though I know things will be ok for you!


----------



## tc's disney mom

Hi, Thanks so much for this particular thread, it has been such a great help!  I currently have a DSL connection with a Linksys router, but I would like to install a firewall program.  I was going to install ZoneAlarm, but someone told me that ZoneAlarm is very hard to remove from your computer if you decide you don't like it.  I have read some good things about Sygate, but I'm not sure if this program would be too hard for me to use.  (I am still a beginner with all of this.)  If anyone has an opinion about either program, I would really appreciate your help.  Thank you!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Okay I give up- Is there any way beyond a full system sweep to get ride of mysearchnow, searchweb2 and all the other stuff its involved with?

I run both Adaware and Spybot daily and have tried running it in safe mode etc and itll disappear for a few hours but it still doesnt go away forever...

It adds 7 icons to the desktop, resets the homepage and adds 7+ items to the favorites and alphabitizes it...

I am sick of it... Any ideas?? -em


----------



## Dan Murphy

Update time............

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=662107


----------



## tink2dw

Well I promised to let you know how I liked SpywareBlaster. 

I love it!! 

It has stopped 3199 item from loading on my computer!! It stops most of the Evil search pages, bars,cometcurser,Hi-jackers and the newest evil is Dialers. It catchs all the ActiveX stuff too!!

It has stopped the Coolwebsearch -1295 item, Lop virus- 52 items and the KleenValue virus -193 items  that killed my pc before to the point I had to run the recovery disks.

This is just a fraction of the stuff it stops!!

I don't have to do anything it just works, I don't have to run anything.  Once a week I open it to check to see if I need to check mark any new threats that are hi-lighted red and then click Protect Against Checked Items. And If I check something that I need I can just uncheck it!!

It works with IE broswers and Mozilla.

Mozilla is an open html browser anyone can write or rewrite it to be what ever they chose even write in virus content. Be Careful!


----------



## Uncleromulus

Great!! Does it have an "update" feature (automatic, or does it notify you if updates are available)??


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well I promised to let you know how I liked SpywareBlaster


Is this freeware ?   
I've had SpyBot, Ad-aware and Norton's for over a year now.  They do a satisfactory job but I must run them daily to keep up with the spyware and hijackers---they just keep coming back----the same ones.   There is one though that I simply cannot get rid of.  It's called searchmeup.com ?   My home page keeps automatically defaulting to it no matter how many times I change it.  Anyone know anything about searchmeup.com ?  I can't find any info when I perform a search on it ?   Thanks.


----------



## tink2dw

> Great!! Does it have an "update" feature (automatic, or does it notify you if updates are available)??



Uncleromulus- It has both an automatic or you can do it your self!



> Is this freeware?



MiaSRN62- It is a free downlad from Cnet.com
http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?qt=SpywareBlaster&tg=dl-20&search.x=22&search.y=5

MiaSRN62- After downloading SpywareBlaster tons of the search pages come from the same companies that have a different names. Please download SpywareBlaster it will stop most of your problems. 

PLUS you can add any site to the resticted sites list and protect agianest it. Which is very easy!!

Cnet.com's Review of SpywareBlaster

Despite the multiple tabs and variety of options, this utility maintains focus on its sole task: keeping ActiveX-based spyware from hijacking Internet Explorer and Mozilla. Wrapped in a no-frills tabbed interface, SpywareBlaster is easy to both navigate and operate. Additional features include the ability to disable Flash animations, create a block list of troublesome DLLs, take a snapshot of your system, and add customized ActiveX blockers for files not included in the program's database. Like most adware-removal programs, it lets you download the latest malware updates. We would have liked support for other popular browsers, such as Netscape and Opera, and the program offers little help for PCs already infected with adware. Still, SpywareBlaster proves a helpful preventative addition to any anti-adware arsenal.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks !  I will try this Tink !


----------



## heathrow42

..not sure if it's ok to post links (if it's not, Alex feel free to remove it)  but I found a pretty good step by step how to remove spyware guide and thought it might help some folks here.  

http://www.help2go.com/article217.html

It's a computer help site-  I used to work with the folks that run it, when I was in college.  The folks who run it are mostly helpdesk techs at a variety of places- they wanted a repository for info and came up with this.  It is very much geared for novices- and they also have a forum if you need further help.

 Hope this helps some,
Heather


----------



## Tarheel Tink

As is usual, I get fantastic information on the DIS! This is wonderful info for me- I downloaded Google toolbar,Adware and Spybot (wow, was I full of spyware!) and things are moving much quicker now.

Would the following be a good routine to follow?

Weekly- run virus scan, Spybot, and Adware (after updating all)
update Windows if needed,  and defragment? I have routine maintenance weekly that scans disk and  monthly disk cleanup.

Am I missing something I should be doing? Is the timing correct on what I am doing?


----------



## Uncleromulus

Just to show how complicated all this can be, I got a "windows update" notice about a new "security pack" that's available. To help with spyware, pop-ups, etc etc.
Fortunately, rather than just immediately download and install, I read on to a "support" page. (Whenever you see a site with a support page, suspect trouble--).
Sure enough, a huge laundry list of all the programs on my computer that need to be un-installed or eliminated before the new Windows stuff would even work--included almost every security program I have (Zone Alarm, Norton, ADAWare, etc).
Had I just downloaded it , I suspect I would have caused major problems to my computer.
Another example of how user friendly most of this stuff is NOT!!


----------



## tink2dw

Ain't it just true!!


----------



## WebmasterAlex

Heathrow- Great link lots of good info
Pretty good plan Tarheel Tink except you don't need to defragment that often,  monthly is more than enough

I found out about a great new spyware removal today.
Spysweeper by webroot, available at www.webroot.com
There is a 30 day free trial. I ran into a BADLY infected computer today and this cleaned it up better than anything I have ever seen


----------



## Uncleromulus

Tempting--. And thank you for the link.
But I do see the "Support center" which suggests that this program isn't as easy as   "one-two-three" as the site suggests.

ADaware said virtually the same thing. Before I downloaded it I got on the Lavasoft Forum/help site and discovered that ADaware was blocking (in addition to Spyware) programs like Hotmail, etc!! They were having a hard time helping folks just to get their e-mail back!!
Pestpatrol said almost the same thing and then allowed me to delete a file that prevented further connection on the Internet!!

I think I'll keep Webroot in mind until some more folks start using it---


----------



## Dan Murphy

I use Spy Sweeper, the pay for version, and love it.  That, along with the pay for versions of Ad-Aware Plus, Panda and Zone Alarm do a great job.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Here's an item of interest. I use ADAWare and every other day or so I check for updates to download. This morning I downloaded their latest update--or at least I tried. It downloaded only 5% of the new file then sent an error message that the update files could be corrupted!!! When I ran Adaware, it only scanned about 30% of the usual files, then stopped. I got on the Lavasoft forum and found many others with the exact same situation--no word on how Lavasoft is going to deal with this--
Proving once again that none of these programs is fool proof or fancy free.
I may try Webroot sooner than I thought---


----------



## Regina

Thanks Alex! After trying everything to get rid of some pop-ups, I was ready to live with them. Then, when I logged off and got a message that "other people are on this computer. Do you still wish to proceed?" I kinda knew that was a bad, bad thing.  

I didn't see the free trial for Spysweeper on Webroot, so I went ahead and purchased it. It found a whole bunch of spyware on my 'puter that it got rid of. 

No more pop-ups, and no one else is there when I log off.


----------



## MissionMouse

I sadly bought SpySweeper and I say this because it's performance falls short of the freeware of Ad Aware and Spybot. 

I was using SpySweeper but my system started to process slower and slower. I uninstalled Spysweeper and added Ad Aware and Spybot has made all the difference coupled with Internet Security Suite and Firewall.

I think we should all expect to run a series of spyware programs everyday. I don't know of product that catches everything and does it automatically. Overall, I think of the Internet as a battlefield and you have to clean-up after every use...sad but true.

As a side note, I have also used Browser Hijacker Blaster in the distant past when my system became infected with a program that continually reset my homepage to an unwanted Internet site.


----------



## geetey

giving this a  since my computer was over-infected last night 

Adaware 6 can't remove everything, and can no longer get updated?  Has anyone downloaded the new Adaware SE?


----------



## Uncleromulus

Yes-I just did after that update fiasco they had. I just uninstalled the "old" adaware and then installed the Adaware SE. Noticed a few changes, but operates pretty much the same.
As Missionmouse said, nothing works completely and/or automatically. The Internet IS a battlefield---

PS--when I uninstalled that old Adware, I suppose I also uninstalled all the things I had in quaritine?? Anyway, computer didn't react in any adverse way, so I reckon it was OK.


----------



## MousekeMom

I wonder if anybody can help me with my particular problem.       I use the Yahoo browser that came with my DSL provider, (SBC Yahoo!) and have clicked on the little box that says "Internet Explorer should always check to see if it is the default browser".  So, whenever something is being opened in a new window, it will open in my Yahoo browser.  Well, lately, everytime a new window opens, it opens in IE and IE has this strange silver searchbar with tabs on it that change depending on what site is opened. (The words on the tabs change....not the tabs themselves.)  I thought this might be the lop.com infection, and have run BOTH adawareSE, Spybot search and destroy.  Usually they always find things, and Spybot keeps finding something called "DSO Exploit".  I have printed out the details if you need to know the file names.  Supposedly it gets rid of it, but then it's back again.  Also, when I go to my control panel/Internet options/ then click on the privacy tab, under the "Pop-up Blocker" section, I click on settings, and for SOME reason, under the "Allowed Sites" these 4 things are ALWAYS listed even though I get take them out each time. "Lop.com, searchweb2.com,www.lop.com, www.searchweb2.com"  By the way, I should mention I'm using Windows XP home edition.  I have tried all the suggestions listed in this thread; running adaware, spybot, in safe mode, and also went to my control panel and disabled system restore.  But nothing seems to be working to get rid of this ROTTEN search bar!  And make my browsers act the way they should, ie: open new window in YAHOO browser, NOT IE.  Oh, and I also have Spyblaster running.  Have ZoneAlarm Pro, as well as AVG antivirus protection.  Not sure WHY these things are happening, as I THOUGHT I was as "protected" as I should be.  

I understand that the LOP.com infection is VERY hard to get rid of....but when I did a search on google groups, to see what I should do....all that technical talk was greek to me and I'm afraid that I will do something to my computer to hurt it.  Can anybody advise me what to do here?  Thanks to anyone who replies.

Diana in CT


----------



## BethR

> Can anybody advise me what to do here?  Thanks to anyone who replies.
> 
> Diana in CT




Hi Diana!

I have had a lot of success by reading and posting on
these boards . Go there and read the "stuck" thread called "HiJacked Users - Start Here." Follow ALL of the steps in that thread exactly, and then post a HiJack This log for someone to analyze. It may take some time, but they are very helpful there and will "hold your hand" walking you through each step to get rid of your nasties.

Good Luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Christine

I've got a *new* problem.  The other day, I ran Spybot, as I do weekly.  It always brings up Wild Tangent as one of my junk files.  Every time I try to delete it, I would always get error messages.  So, I just left it on.  But, I got fed up with whatever it is.  So, I ran Spybot on Windows XP system, it picked up Wild Tangent again, and I deleted it.

Now when DH, DS, or DD log into their user icons, they get this error message:

RUNDLL

C:\ProgramFiles\WildTangent\Apps/CDA\CdaEngine0400.dll

The specified module could not be found.


Now I have deleted any trace of Wild Tangent that I can see, but obviously something is up.  And why am I not getting this on my user screen?


----------



## princessmurdough

I think I'm odd man out here, but are there any tips for good virus software out there for Mac users?  I used Norton in the past, didn't really care for it, and I don't know if Panda has a Mac version (that's what's on our PC)  The link to the free site was great, but again only pc users.  I thought my system came with antivirus preinstalled, but I just found out, no. So I need one quick. Help!


----------



## geetey

Christine said:
			
		

> I've got a *new* problem.  The other day, I ran Spybot, as I do weekly.  It always brings up Wild Tangent as one of my junk files.  Every time I try to delete it, I would always get error messages.  So, I just left it on.  But, I got fed up with whatever it is.  So, I ran Spybot on Windows XP system, it picked up Wild Tangent again, and I deleted it.
> 
> Now when DH, DS, or DD log into their user icons, they get this error message:
> 
> RUNDLL
> 
> C:\ProgramFiles\WildTangent\Apps/CDA\CdaEngine0400.dll
> 
> The specified module could not be found.
> 
> 
> Now I have deleted any trace of Wild Tangent that I can see, but obviously something is up.  And why am I not getting this on my user screen?



Christine, 
I was getting the same error messages on our computer as well.  It turns out that Wild Tangent is a program for gaming.  We deleted every piece of Wild Tangent we could and continued to get error messages.  We finally gave up and reinstalled it.  Polar Bowl is the game that originally placed it on our computer.  Even the Hijack This pros said it was only a gaming thing.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## heathrow42

Netcraft just released an anti-phish toolbar for IE... so for those that insist on using IE or just plain like it   You can get this toolbar that will give you information on the validity of the site you are visiting... so if you get an email you think is from the bank and really feel the need to click on the link, this toolbar will give you info about where the site is and who is hosting it, so you can tell if it is legit or not.  They are going to keep a list of known fake sites (called phishing sites ..  because they are "fishing for personal info") and block or warn you when you are about to go to one.  

Check it out here:  
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2...iphishing_toolbar_available_for_download.html

and tutorial is here: 
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2004/12/29/netcraft_toolbar_tutorial.html

buyer be ware (it's free though).. I haven't installed this, because I don't use IE.. I don't work for the company either.. just thought it might help some    YMMV (you mileage may vary)

--Heather


----------



## tink2dw

> under the "Pop-up Blocker" section, I click on settings, and for SOME reason, under the "Allowed Sites" these 4 things are ALWAYS listed even though I get take them out each time. "Lop.com, searchweb2.com,www.lop.com, www.searchweb2.com"



Christine- Open your SpywareBlaster, click Tools,at the top right you will see Custom Blocking click it, click ADD ITEM under the box, a fill box will pop up, add [1 at a time] your four - "Lop.com, searchweb2.com,www.lop.com, www.searchweb2.com" , then check mark and click Protect Against Checked items, check your Status box on right to make sure you have everything protected. If not you may need to scan the blocked items lists to make sure there aren't any RED ITEMS that weren't check and protected against.

I have add "enhanced google search" even the Geeks were having trouble with this one and now I haven't seen it for a couple months!! I just added Gator.com!!


----------



## carolb3

I installed Adaware a few days ago, but it doesn't seem to be removing anything. I check the red bugs, and the next, then remove. Then, it seems like the removal bar freezes up. The few times it did not freeze up, I restart my computer adn redo the scan, and I still have more "critical" things it has found. How do you get rid of these -- I can't seem to get rid of them for 5 minutes! I am downloading SpyBot right now.

Also, I pay my bills online. Is this Spyware getting my information, and if so, should I not shop online or pay bills online???


----------



## tink2dw

Ok for all who's computers hang and freeze,and your ad-aware hangs and your anti-virus hang...

Most worms,trojans,and bugs want to restart everytime you restart your Computer. The fix is to turn off the SYSTEM RESTORE.
This releases the worms,trojans,and bugs to be healed.
So,
1. click Start
2. click Control Panal
3. click System
4. click Performance
5. click File System...
6. click Troubleshooting
7. click Disable System Restore

Then 
1. Download FREE AVG it is an anti-virus that HEALS files and it updates weekly to keep up with the nasty viruses
http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/

2. Run AVG.

3. Suspect a file? Right click on it then click SCAN with AVG

I have just downloaded SpywareBlaster- which according to www.Geeks to Go.com- stops spyware, tracking, and automatic downloads of search sites and other junk. And stops some that is already on the computer from working. IT DOES NOT SEARCH AND CLEAN.

I'll be happy if it stops the weird seach siteslike Info Search from trying to become my Only search site. I perfer Goggle!!

Well I promised to let you know how I liked SpywareBlaster. 

I love it!! 

It has stopped 3199 item from loading on my computer!! It stops most of the Evil search pages, bars,cometcurser,Hi-jackers and the newest evil is Dialers. It catchs all the ActiveX stuff too!!

It has stopped the Coolwebsearch -1295 item, Lop virus- 52 items and the KleenValue virus -193 items that killed my pc before to the point I had to run the recovery disks.

This is just a fraction of the stuff it stops!!

I don't have to do anything it just works, I don't have to run anything. Once a week I open it to check to see if I need to check mark any new threats that are hi-lighted red and then click Protect Against Checked Items. And If I check something that I need I can just uncheck it!!

It works with IE broswers and Mozilla.

Mozilla is an open html browser anyone can write or rewrite it to be what ever they chose even write in virus content. Be Careful!

Then download ZoneAlarm firewall for safe internet surfing.
Free ZoneAlarm download,
http://www.download.com/ZoneAlarm/3000-10435_4-10346118.html?tag=lst-0-1
ZoneAlarm will stop all hacking, and stop spyware from contacting your computer!! And best of all its simple to use!!

Now you will have a really good 3 way protected computer.

This is the 1st thing I did the minute my new computer was connected to the internet!! So far it has been very effective!! 

HAPPY COMPUTING


----------



## Lewisc

Many of the broadband cable and DSL ISP's are offering free (usually CA) anti-virus and firewall programs.  Road Runner and Optonline (Cablevision) are two examples.

Microsoft is also offering CA programs free with one year free updates.

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/downloads/default.mspx


The sites below offer free on-line scanning which may be useful if your computer is infected.  The programs are updated daily and if you're infected they may pick up something the AV on your computer misses.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

Moderator--Suggest you incorporate this information in your first post of this thread so it's more visible.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Is it just me imagining this, or do some of sites on the WEB that offer (or sponsor) Spyware removal also infect your computer with the actual spyware so you'll have some when you run a scan???


----------



## WebmasterAlex

You are not imagining that at all. It's very true. You have to be extremely careful to only get your anti spyware software from reputable sources


----------



## CarolynU

Does anyone know anything about spysubtract?
I have it on 30 day free trial, and it is $29 after that, but it has just issued its own pop up offering it for $14.95! Am I right to be wary?


----------



## tink2dw

I trust Cnet.com for all my FREE downloads.
http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?qt=SpywareBlaster&tg=dl-20&search.x=10&search.y=3 

SpywareBlaster is free and it works!! It catchs All the bad junk. 

"CoolwebSearch has 1316 different search pages!!" SpywareBlaster stopped all 1316 from installing on my new christmas computer. I had the worst trouble on the old computer with "kleenValue" and "Lop.com all 62 of their sites" locking up my computer. And something called Dialers. So, I added the word Dialers into the "Customize the Block List". It stops hundreds of dialer! It has even stopped the spyware DoubleClick and the other click sites,too.

It works as they try to get on your computer. It stops them cold!! And blocks them from Ever getting on your computer again. And all you have to do is update it once a week and click protect all!! 

If you find you are still getting a pesty websites just added them to "Customize the Block List" and click protect all!!

Your computer is now Protected from all the bad spyware!! It is just so easy!!


----------



## tink2dw

Please be careful of the FREE SCAN YOUR COMPUTER thats how I got the virus that infected my old computer so bad I had to get it fixed.

Christine - Wild Tangent is a Gaming Channel that comes with XL Home Edition. You need to sign up for it or it just lies dorment in your Games file. You may have deleted or turned off ActiveX Controlls which runs alot of website stuff.

In your IE browser,
1. look near File and find View click it,
2. scroll down to Privacy Report... click it
3. It will pop up, Click settings,
4. Now click Security,
5. check that you have the Secrurity setting set to Medium then,
6.click Custom Level,
7. Enable all ActiveX controls[for now, you can always come back and turn off what you don't want.]
8. Have Dh and children see if still get error message or if this solved your trouble.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Tink:
If only it WERE that easy---
Spywareblaster will actually block threats?? Most all other free programs will REMOVE "objects", but you must pay for the next level that will block (or more correctly, ATTEMPT to block) these items. And that part can often be tricky--I know awhile back ADAWARE was automatically identifying Hotmail as a threat, and blocking it from computers. Caused all sorts of trouble!!
And I already posted sometime back what Pestpatrol did to me---


----------



## minniemick

On my computer I have Norton Internet Security, Ad-Aware SE Personel, Skybot Search & Destroy, Spyware Killer and I have also downloaded the Microsoft firewall but I have never found anywhere to scan this site out. When I scan with Skybot it only ever picks up DSO Exploit 5 Entries Registry change. I always immunize these as I do not know what else I should do. I was also told that if you have too many firewalls etc on your computer they do not work.
Any advice would be very welcome please.


----------



## tink2dw

Uncleromulus - Actually It Is JUST That EASY!! It is a FREEWARE program!! No Cost. FREE!!! Go get it!! Stop your problems Now!! I swear it works great!!!!!!!!!!!!

minniemick- Try AVG for virus scanning- ZoneAlarm for a Firewall- and SpywareBlaster!!!


----------



## minniemick

Thank you for your reply tink2dw, I used to have AVG and Zone alarm but I was told you should only have one and to stick with Norton, if it was safe I would like to have AVG as well.


----------



## tink2dw

minniemick - I haven't heard alot of good about Norton. Is it working for you? 
AVG is only a virus scaner. ZoneAlarm is a Firewall.  SpywareBlaster, well there just isn't anything like it out there, it's not a firewall or a virus scanner, it just works!!


----------



## minniemick

Tink2dw
I keep Norton updated and I have never had any trouble (touch wood) I just want to make sure nothing gets through.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Rootskate

Has anyone else been getting alerts about a virus being deleted from their computer while they are on the Dis in the past couple of days? Ever since they announced about the HTML not being used anymore on these boards I have received 3 alerts from my Norton Virus program saying "a virus has been detected and has been deleted". All 3 times this happened I was on the Dis. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## CdeSade

XoftSpy is a free program and is much better than Spybot S&D and Adaware. It is a SIMPLE spyware/malware/trojan/virus scanner like Spybot S&D. The updates are 1-2 times a week. (EDIT) Sorry, it's not free anymore.

McAfee SecurityCenter is another great all-in-one program. It includes their firewall, EXTENDED virus scanner, privacy protector, and spam blocker.

Using both programs will keep your PC in tip-top shape and they're easy enough to use that a non-computer person can figure them out in 2 minutes.

Do not, I repeat, DO NOT get tricked by AOL's new commercial telling you that AOL (on top of your high-speed connection) will help keep your PC's intenet experience as clean as possible. That's ridiculous to pay $24.95+tax per month for AOL's second-rate "protection". I'll pass on that tuna.

If you are having trouble pin-pointing your problem, don't just give up and send it to the Best Buy Geek Squad. First, try Wilders Security website and forums... should save you a few hundred to spend at WDW 

www.wilders.org
www.wilderssecurity.com

I hope this may help some of you!

Yup, I'm new!


----------



## disney funseeker

We have never had so many problems since we moved and changed our service provider and browser.

We used to be on dial-up with Netscape as our browser.  We use Windows 98.  
Now, we are on cable using IE and outlook express.

Our cable co. has F-secure as their disinfection wizard.  We were told to get rid of all our other viurs protection, etc before downloading their protection.
Was this necessary????  Should I download Spybot????

We have been hijacked with about.blank.   Also, the Disinfection Wizard could not disinfect the object  "window/temp.se.dll"  with the virus name Trojan.win32.start.

I know very little about computers and would appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Uncleromulus

As you must have gathered from this thread, there are lots of problems like yours out there and lots of programs claiming to provided a "fix" or cure. From what read, none work on every attacker all the time. Everyone seems to have their favorites, and everyone's favorite has probably failed to help somebody else!!
I have had some success with the free Firewall Zone Alarm, the free spyware program AD-Aware, Norton Anti Virus (with automatic updates) and the pop-up blocker that comes with Google. Why not just try one of the freebees to start with and see if that doesen't clear things up??


----------



## CdeSade

If you suspect your computer is infected, read the thread below and follow the instructions.
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=15913

Please be patient, as everybody volunteers their free time to help you.

-Chris


----------



## Uncleromulus

Here's a troubeling situation--I recently had my home page hijacked, and constant installing of programs into my favorites file. AdAware allegedly "removed" all these "critical oblects", but when restarting the computer--there they were again!!
Making the long story short, I downloaded Spyware Blaster. Sadly, it wasn't much help, as all the "automatic removal" settings kept resetting themselves every time I logged on, allowing certain pages to continue to get through. Their support site (so far) had been totally unable to help. So I downloaded something called STOPzilla. Now all seems to be working back to normal-- except that IE automatically starts (w/o any click on the icon) everytime I start the computer--how do I cancel that? I'd like to be able to start IE as before, when I click on that icon.
Thanks for any advice and STAY TUNED!! Got a feeling all isn't as well as it seems.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Go to the Start button, All programs and check the content of the Startup folder.


----------



## safetymom

Also try www.pestpatrol.com  I find it very good at stopping these sorts of programs.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Thanks!
Dan--all Startup folder showed was Microsoft Office and NortonSystemDoctor.
Nothing about IE--but Microsoft Office is a puzzle--we harly ever use it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Also, try going to Start and then Run.  Type in msconfig, then OK.  Look at the Startup tab.


----------



## Uncleromulus

That seemed to work. I fumbled around in there, then saw that IE was checked as part of start up. Deleted that, then started again. Now IE opens on icon click.
Wish I knew what all those programs were in the Startup Tray. Wonder if they all need to be run at startup--?
My start up was not 'Normal" or "Diagnostic" but "Selective" 
Wondering if that's not a problem in and of itself---?
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## AccidentalRepublican

Here's an extremely good article regarding encryption on your home network. http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jun2005/tc2005066_5946_tc205.htm  

Regarding this topic, if I remember correctly, Mr. Wildstrom recommended (he actually responds to email!!!) one hardware firewall (can be inside with your wireless router, make sure before you buy, mine already had one) for the network and then a software firewall, antivirus software (he recommended ZoneAlarm Security Suite, which provides both), and antispyware software (he recommended AdAware and Spybot S&D, which I was already using) on each computer on your network.

After dealing with Norton Internet Security (NIS) 2002 & 2004 (combo antivirus/firewall software), I DO NOT recommend them, NIS is far too buggy to actually pay money for (Symantec should be paying you!!!).  Countless hours of frustration with NIS, whereas I've only wasted ~4 hours (so far) fixing ZoneAlarm Security Suite on my 3 computers.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Here's something else I noticed while loking over various "support" sites these anti spyware programs all have(and appear to need).. 
False positives!!
Seems that if you have multiple programs (like I do--AdAware, Stopzilla, Spyware Blaster) bad stuff still seems to come through. But does it?? From what I am reading, it appears that ALL of these programs can report false positives--meaning that nothing was on your computer after all, but due to the other anti-spyware programs running, some programs "report" what the others may have already stopped.
Of course no way for a rookie like me to even have a clue one way or the other. BUt I thought I would just mention this if anyone wonders how malware can still get through in spite of 3 (or more) programs designed to stop it. In addition to a Firewall and an antivirus program!
Maybe it didn't get on after all---


----------



## poohj80

I somehow got a virus yesterday and am still cleaning it up.  I think I have the worst of it done, but I am still ending up at a page called (do not go here as it may cause you problems) consumeralertsystem.com even when I type in a working URL (might my IE have been hijacked?).  The weird thing is that when I am replying to messages on the DIS boards and I quote the original emssage, their web URL is inserted into the original post I am replying to.  So, I don't know if I may have picked this up from the DIS boards since this doesn't happen on other online forums I post to or if that's just a coincidence, but can anyone help me get this cleaned up?  SpyBot and MS AnitSpyware aren't finding any threats, but it's still there.

Thanks for any help you may offer!

PJ


----------



## wltdsnyfan

I am cleaning up a Ttrojan virus off my lap top as I send this from my desk top.  The only forum I am on is DIS.


----------



## RRB

fan - was the virus that infected you "troj_generic.z"?


----------



## Kteacher

I have something new that shows up on my homepage  ( even though when I checked my settings, comcast is still showing up there as my homepage. I keep getting eprotectpage.com- a security website- and then a box that pops up that tells me I am exposed to a virus that attempts to steal passwords =0. Any advice?????


----------



## mandy200587

I got the trojan.peacomm on my computer and when I hit protect me now on my norton it runs the update virus defintions and it says it failed. I'm on my school connection when I got it. I need help please.


----------



## Jenn Lynn

What is a WIN32/ZPerm virus? My AVG keeps finding these WIN32 things. Once it is in my virus vault do I just delete it?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Anything here, Jenn?





http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?4,91687,91690


----------



## Dan Murphy

mandy200587 said:


> I got the trojan.peacomm on my computer and when I hit protect me now on my norton it runs the update virus defintions and it says it failed. I'm on my school connection when I got it. I need help please.


Anything here, Mandy??

http://www.symantec.com/outbreak/storm_trojan.html


----------



## mandy200587

Dan Murphy said:


> Anything here, Mandy??
> 
> http://www.symantec.com/outbreak/storm_trojan.html



It fixed itself, ended up being a glitch apparently cause there were several having the same problem. THanks though.


----------



## mom x4 grandma x4

Hello,

I am hoping someone here can offer me some help with a problem I am having.
I have read a few pages here and didnt see my problem, so  am asking for help.

When ever I post on the boards i get hit with a virus. When I ran Norton and Spybot both it took 15 minutes to clear it.
The identified it as a Tracking cookie?

What happens is all of a sudden I get hundreds and hundreds of pages layering themselves from the dis boards on my screen. It move really fast. Just a few seconds for hundreds of pages to be posted.

It says its a low risk virus.  However since it happens almost everytime I post it is driving me nuts!!! I am also afraid it may damage my computer.

I do have my firewalls fairly high and as I stated above I have Norton and Spybot both for security.

any ideas of how to stop this would be greatly appreciated. 

mom x4,grandma x4  AKA Kathy


----------



## mtblujeans

Bumpity-bump


----------



## miley2g8

A couple of months ago, I got something called z9th-birthday (I think that it what it was called) trojan from some site. It caused my computer to run very slow and crash alot. I had Norton and it wasn't able to fix it. A friend told me to try the free version of Cyberdefender which I did and it worked!! I liked the way it worked easy to understand and the paid version came with 24/7 computer help so I got it.

So, Norton didn't do it for me, but Cyberdefender did - 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## kisezr00k

I had been using AVG on my system for a long time, then I got a really bad virus that crashed my system and damaged my drive or something.

Anyways, a friend of mine re did my setup on computer and put the free version of Cyberdefender on it. 

I am glad he did cuz later it block a website from changing my homepage and stoped a virus attack and it seemd to work well. about once a week at pop-up would remind me of some benefit of the paid version and after that attack I decidied to look at it.

I liked that it had 2 GB of back-up but really liked that they had a phone #,email 24/7 help line for any computer program. $100 for all that, I said deal!!

Very happy with it.


----------



## miley2g8

Cyberdefender is what rocks my socks off!


----------

